# MOB SLED



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey,will my first all out custom called mob sled,the kit is italeri freightliner fld 120.
here are pic what im good for.
































her what got done, update will come later waiting for parts.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good so far


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Like it so far man. Cant wait to see some more progress on it dawg!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

keep it up


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice so far. keep us posted. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@May 11 2009, 03:57 AM~13849324
> *Nice so far. keep us posted.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X3!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SAW THAT TRUCK IN PERSON AT THE M.A.TS. SHOW IN PERSON IN LOUISVILLE IN 2005. WON 2ND IN TRUCK BUILD-OFF.  HERES A FEW MORE PIX 4 YA.








































.YOUR OFF TO A NICE START. THE HOOD IN THE KIT IS SET BACK AXLE, YOU'LL NEED A CLASSIC XL HOOD. OR MODIFY THAT 120 HOOD.


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

want to build something like this but cant figure how to lower it. Cant wait to see this one done


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, that's gonna be the shit!!


----------

